# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > المول العام >  (العكر الفاسي المغربي الأصلي 100%) لبشرة بيضاء+شفايف توت+خدود وردية ومن أول استخدام

## noooralain

أكبر سر من أسرار البياض المغربي؟؟إذا يهمج تستوين لمبة من البياااااض ادخلي لا يفووووتج

زيت أرجان المغربي الغني عن التعريف لبشرة كالزجاج 
وشعر كخيوط الحرير..اضغطي هنا لتعرفي اكثر

+

(((العكر الفاسي المغربي النقي الأصلي))) 100%

((((((العكر الفاسي المغربي)))))



عبارة عن مستحضر تجميلي بالدرجة الأولى وغني عن التعريف

مستنتج بطريقة طبيعية من:


^^ زهور شقائق النعمان^^




وهي زهور بريه تظهر مع انتصاف فصل الربيع من كل عام
وتفترش السهول والبرارى -
وهي عديمة الرائحه ولكنها تخلب الانظار بلونها الاحمر النارى .

وشقائق النعمان ارتبط اسمها بأسم النعمان بن المنذر ملك الحيره
الذى أعجب بها وأمر بزراعتها في حديقة قصره .
تتميز شقائق النعمان بلونها الاحمر النارى 
وهي تظهر في تجمعات كبيره وعلي مساحات واسعه 
وخاصة في الاراضي البور المشبعه بماء المطر - 
وتسمي شقائق النعمان :
الشقيق - الحنون - زهرة الدم .
نشوف أول الفوائد ألعلاجيه لشقائق النعمان 
عشان نعرف كيف بنستفيد وايش بنستفيد من العكر الفاسي


1 - شقائق النعمان ذات طبيعه مبرده ومنعشه ومخففه للالم 
2 - تساعد علي النوم وذلك بغلي من 5 - 7 زهرات منها 
3 - يمكن وضع اوراقها الخضراء علي القروح والحبوب 
4 - تستخدم ازهارها كمهدىْ وعلاج للسعال المتهيج 
5 - يمكن استخدامها لعلاج الارق والربو
6 - تساعد علي خفض فرط النشاط العصبي 


نشوف كيف يصنع العكر الفاسي من اوراق زهور شقائق النعمان

نأخذ الأوراق فقط ونحتاج لكمية كبيرة جدا من الأوراق لتعطيك 
القليل من البودرة لذلك نجد ثمنه جد مرتفع

و نحطها على شبكة و نراعي إنها ما تلامس بعض 
و نحطها في الشمس لحين تنشف ونطحنها 
و الآن أصبح عندنا عكر فاسي أو دم غزال أصلي جاهز للإستعمال في التجميل
طرق احترافية ناااااااااااااجحة ومجربة وآآآآآآآآآآآآمنة


 بعض الوصفات المنقولة اللتي يستعمل فيها العكر الفاسي :

هاذي وصفة من ابتكاراتي تخلي الشفايف ناعمة ولامعة و طرية و موردة
((((((وممكن استخدامها على المنطقة الحساسة لنتائج مبهرة لا تصدق))))
ملعقة صغيرة فازلين طبي الشفاف
نصف ملعقة صغيرة عسل حر و أؤكد على حر
ثلاث قطرات لا أكثر زيت لوز حلو
رأس الإبرة عكر فاسي

يخلط الكل و يوضع في علبة صغيرة ويستعمل عادي عوضا عن المرطب
ولا داعي للإحتفاظ به في الثلاجة لأن لا توجد أي عناصر تفسد أنا لا أستغني عنه

لتوريد البشره:
ملعقه كبيره ماء ورد+ربع ملعقة شاي صغيره عكر فاسي
توضع على الوجه ربع ساعه والافضل نص ساعه بعدها يغسل بصابون الطاؤوس
وراح تشوفي ان وجهك صار منور ومورد وناعم زي الحرير.
((عملتها يوم زواجي حتى الكوافيرة سألتني عن سر توريد بشرتي ماشاء الله))

قناع لتنظيف البشره وتصفيتها:
2ملعقه كبيره ماء ورد +ربع ملعقة شاي صغيره عكر +ملعقة طين مغربي (أصلي)
تمزج مع بعض وتوضع على البشره مدة ربع ساعه بعدها يزال بالماء وتغسل البشره بالصابون.


لتشققات الشفايف وتفتيح لونها:
فازلين +عكر
تمزج مع بعض وتوضع على الشفايف قبل النوم 
وفي الصباح راح تلاقي شفايفك ناعمه ولونها على وردي
(وصفه تجنن بالذات لطابلات المدارس والجامعة 
اللي مايحبوا يحطوا مكياج أو روج وراح تغنيكم عنه اساسا)


لإكساب الشعر اللون الاحمرالغجري:
10ملاعق كبيره حناء+عصير ليمونتين+ربع ملعقه صغيره عكر
+ماء مغلي +بياض بيضه+زيت ذره

تخلط الحناء مع العكر ويضاف عليها الماء المغلي 
بحيث يكون الخليط بين الجامد والسائل ويترك لمدة30دقيقه...
تدلك فروة الراس بزيت الذره للوقايه من جفاف الشعر
بعد كذا يضاف بياض البيض الى عجينة الحناء مع الليمون 
وتخلط جيدا وتفرد الخلطه على الشعر وتترك لمده ساعتين
بعد ذلك يشطف الشعر جيدا ويستخدم البلسم لترطيب الشعر 
بدون استخدام الشامبو.((راح أجربها بحول الله))


قناع لنضارة البشره المجهده:
ملعقه صغيره حلبه مطحونه +قليل من العكر الفاسي +بيضه
تخلط جميع المكونات مع بعض وتوضع على البشره 
حتى تجف بعدها تغسل بصابون الطاووس
والنتيجه خيال



لتسمير الجسم (برونز):
ملعقة فازلين+ملعقة خل ابيض+عكر قليل جدا
تمزج المكونات مع بعض جيدا وتوزع على الجسم 
روعه للسيقان وخصوصا الي سيقانها مليانه تخليها تبان انحف .


البلاشر الطبيعي: ((لا أستغني عنه ابدا ولا تخلو تسريحتي منه))

قارورة ماء ورد ويفضل الطائفي + ملعقة عكر فاسي
يوضع العكر على ماء الورد في نفس القاروره 
ويمسح به منطقة الخدين راح تعطيكي لون خدود روعه 
يبان طبيعي ولو تحطي جلوس شفاف مع شويه عكر(براس الدبوس) 
على الشفايف راح يعطي طله طبيعيه تااااخذ العقل خصوصا فترة النهار.

وممكن نفس الخلطه السابقه(قارورة ماء ورد+عكر ) 
تستخدم للجسم بعد الاستحمام يمسح بيها الجسم تخليه مورد وناعم .

تفتيح البشره :
نص ملعقه كركم + 3ملاعق زبادي + ملعقة عسل
تمزج المقادير وتوضع على البشره لمدة نص ساعه 
بعدها يغسل بصابون الطاووس 
وبعد ذلك تمسح البشره بمحلول ماء الورد والعكر

متوفر هذا المستحضر السحري في زجاجة ربع التولة

السعر 45 درهم 

للتوريد يوميا ضعي قليل منه في ماء ورد 
ورشي منه الوجه والرقبة واي مكان تبينه وردي
وهنــــــــــــــــــــــا عدة وصفات للعكر وبالتجارب
ربع تولة عكر فاسي بـ 45 درهم 
تم توفير أحجتم مختلفة تلبية لرغباتكم
نصف تولة بـ 85 درهم
وحجم كبير تولة ونصف بـ 200 درهم فقط
صورة توضح الأحجام المختلفة





المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

الفجيرة 
مجموعة زيوت دانة المركزة بالأعشاب الطبيعية... 
أعشاب دانة الخليج الطبيعية للتنعيم الدائـم... 
Golden pools 
بخبرتي- أفضل متجر ل منتجات السليكون الامنة... 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
جمعيات خيرية أو مؤسسات خيرية 
سواتر الرياض 
جدول فعاليات عيد الفطر 2023 قطر وأماكن...

----------


## noooralain

هلااااااااا

----------


## noooralain

الحمدلله

----------


## noooralain

لا تنسي ذكر الله

----------


## noooralain

هلا وغلا

----------


## noooralain

شرفتوني

----------


## noooralain

مرحبااااااا

----------


## noooralain

منورين

----------


## دهن_العود

للرررررفع

----------


## noooralain

الحمدلله

----------


## noooralain

هلا وغلا

----------


## noooralain

زيت أرجان المغربي الغني عن التعريف لبشرة كالزجاج 
وشعر كخيوط الحرير..اضغطي هنا لتعرفي اكثر

+

العكر الفاسي للتوريد والتفتيح هنــا للمزيد من الوصفات

أكبر سر من أسرار البياض المغربي؟؟إذا يهمج تستوين لمبة من البياااااض ادخلي لا يفووووتج

----------


## noooralain

زيت أرجان المغربي الغني عن التعريف لبشرة كالزجاج 
وشعر كخيوط الحرير..اضغطي هنا لتعرفي اكثر

+

العكر الفاسي للتوريد والتفتيح هنــا للمزيد من الوصفات

أكبر سر من أسرار البياض المغربي؟؟إذا يهمج تستوين لمبة من البياااااض ادخلي لا يفووووتج

----------


## noooralain

هلا وغلا

----------


## noooralain

رأي من الهاتف

صباحج خير الغلا ....أمس جربت الطين ألمغربي على بشرتي 
وكان جنان صراحة مع العكر فاسي وماي الورد فحبيت أشكرج بالأول ....
وحبيت اطلب منج 2من المسك إلأسود ؤ1 شامبو ميتال و1زيت أركان 
إذا بعدهم متوفرين فديتج وتسلمين

----------


## noooralain

هلااااااااااااا

----------


## noooralain

الحمدلله

----------


## noooralain

الحمدلله

----------


## fiafy



----------


## noooralain

هلا وغلا

----------


## noooralain

هلاااااااااااا

----------


## noooralain

يتوفر المشد الأندونيسي

وشامبو ميتال لتطويل الشعر وتقويته

الكوروسيه الضاغط للطوارئ والمناسبات السعيدة

الأكثر مبيعا في فرنسا $$$ كريم التنحيف بالزنجبيل $$$

 لصقات الشدو الجاهزه وأهلا للاحتراف مستعيلة وما في وقت بيفيدج وبتدعين لي

يتساقط شعرج ؟؟! ابيض شكلج مصدوووووومة وتدورين على حل ونورالعين لديها الحل :Smile: 



أكبر سر من أسرار البياض المغربي؟؟إذا يهمج تستوين لمبة من البياااااض ادخلي لا يفووووتج

زيت أرجان المغربي الغني عن التعريف لبشرة كالزجاج 
وشعر كخيوط الحرير..اضغطي هنا لتعرفي اكثر

+

(((العكر الفاسي المغربي النقي الأصلي))) 100%

((((((العكر الفاسي المغربي)))))

آلة الحلاقة الناعمة وأسرار من السنة النبوية الشريفة وحكمة وإعجاز

للبنات سنة والمتزوجات اللي تبى جاذبية ونظافة وتضييق باتباع السنة

----------


## noooralain

الحمدلله

----------


## noooralain

الحمدلله

----------


## noooralain

هلاااااااااا

----------


## noooralain

الحمدلله

----------


## روح وعيون دبي

رفع 

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم 

ربي ان شاء الله يوفقج يارب وايسهل عليج بإذن الله

----------


## noooralain

هلاااااا

----------


## حرمة سيف

هو نفسه بودرة دم الغزال !

واذ انا من العين متى بيوصلني ؟

----------


## noooralain

> هو نفسه بودرة دم الغزال !
> 
> واذ انا من العين متى بيوصلني ؟


هلا اختي نفسه احد مسمياته
والتوصيل خلال يومين
حياج الله

----------


## noooralain

الحمدلله

----------


## noooralain

:Sobhan:

----------


## noooralain

:Sobhan:

----------


## كيكه اسفنجيه

انا عن نفسي تعاملت وياج 
وصدق صدق صدق مافي مثلج ماشاء الله 
ذوق واغراضج حلوه 

.

بالتوفيق عزيزتي

----------


## mnasi

موفقه

----------


## noooralain

هلاا وغلا

----------


## noooralain

> انا عن نفسي تعاملت وياج 
> وصدق صدق صدق مافي مثلج ماشاء الله 
> ذوق واغراضج حلوه 
> 
> .
> 
> بالتوفيق عزيزتي


مشكووووووووووووووورة
حياج الله في أي وقت

----------


## noooralain

أتمنى لكم الصحة والعافية

يتوفر المشد الأندونيسي

وشامبو ميتال لتطويل الشعر وتقويته

الكوروسيه الضاغط للطوارئ والمناسبات السعيدة

الأكثر مبيعا في فرنسا $$$ كريم التنحيف بالزنجبيل $$$

 لصقات الشدو الجاهزه وأهلا للاحتراف مستعيلة وما في وقت بيفيدج وبتدعين لي

يتساقط شعرج ؟؟! ابيض شكلج مصدوووووومة وتدورين على حل ونورالعين لديها الحل :Smile: 



أكبر سر من أسرار البياض المغربي؟؟إذا يهمج تستوين لمبة من البياااااض ادخلي لا يفووووتج

زيت أرجان المغربي الغني عن التعريف لبشرة كالزجاج 
وشعر كخيوط الحرير..اضغطي هنا لتعرفي اكثر

+

(((العكر الفاسي المغربي النقي الأصلي))) 100%

((((((العكر الفاسي المغربي)))))

آلة الحلاقة الناعمة وأسرار من السنة النبوية الشريفة وحكمة وإعجاز

للبنات سنة والمتزوجات اللي تبى جاذبية ونظافة وتضييق باتباع السنة

----------


## noooralain



----------


## noooralain

هلا وغلا

----------


## noooralain

حياكم الله

----------


## إيمان العلي

الله يووفقج

----------


## noooralain

هلا وغلا

----------


## كلي أمل }~

رفع

----------


## noooralain

هلا وغلا

----------


## مها جميرا

موفقة

----------


## noooralain

لا تنسي ذكر الله

----------


## أم مياسة

حابه أسألج عزيزتي
العكر الفاسي له تاريخ انتهاء ولا صالح لسنين؟؟؟

----------


## noooralain

> حابه أسألج عزيزتي
> العكر الفاسي له تاريخ انتهاء ولا صالح لسنين؟؟؟


ماله تاريخ
وصالح إلي ما شاء الله
حياج الله شرفتيني

----------


## noooralain



----------


## فردوس.

تسلمى ياقمر موفيق

----------


## noooralain

هلاااااا

----------


## ام السديس

اختي التوريد الشفايف موقت ولا دايم

----------


## ام السديس

اختي التوريد الشفايف موقت ولا دايم

----------

